# Was heißt eigentlich "Wassersäule"



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

War heute im Radladen und in der in Anbetracht gezogenen Vaude Jacke stand was von "5000mm Wassersäule". Klar, der Wert sagt mir was über die Wasserdichte, aber was genau. Kann man das in Stunden im Strömenden Regen umrechnen?


----------



## Robby78 (6. Juli 2007)

Die Angabe ist als statischer Wert zu betrachten, es liegt eine Wassersäule von 5m(500mbar) vor. Beim Fahren(Bewegung) und Wind wird jedoch u.U. Das Gewebe von Wasser durchdrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

Also lieber ne Jacke mit höherer Wassersäule suchen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Juli 2007)

je höher die wassersäule, desto dichter ist der stoff. desto mehr schwitzte aber auch drin und die verarbeitung der nähte ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. der schnitt ist ebenso wichtig..


----------



## MaxxTBone (6. Juli 2007)

das heißt im prizip, dass du nen prüfzylinder nimmst, in deinem falle von 5m höhe und den voll wasser machst und auf den stoff stellst. wenn der stoff dem stand hält, also kein wasser druch kommt, hat er ne wassersäule von 5000. das ist die theore. je höher die wassersäle, desto dichter der stoff.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

Das klingt als sollte die Regenjacke Dauerregen ziemlich gut aushalten.


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Juli 2007)

Jupp so is des - aber 5000 find ich echt gut, meine Protest Snowboardjacke hat 4000 und das reicht auch für üblen Schauerregen  von Schnee ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Juli 2007)

wie gesagt, das ist zwar gut, aber bei weitem noch nicht alles  aber prinzipiell kannste bei vaude von guter verarbeitung ausgehen


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Wassersäule!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

Ich liebe Postings die weiterhelfen.
Willst du dich nicht an den Ferienthread-Erstellern verlustieren?


----------



## Aralic (10. Juli 2007)

wichtiger als die so gern angeführte Wassersäule ist aber, dass auch die Reißverschlüsse und Nähte dicht sind. Was nütz eine Jacke, mit deren Stoff man Tauchen gehen könnte, wo es bei jeder Naht aber nass reingeht?
Ich jedenfalls bin da mal etwas eingegangen, hab mir gedacht super Wassersäule und am Schluss war's doch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Lord Shadow, 

also so wie es MaxxTBone dargestellt hat, so habe ich es auch mal irgendwo in dem großen I-net Dchungel gelesen. 

Dazu vielleicht noch ein Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassersäule

Des Weiteren möchte ich mich ebenfalls Aralic anschliessen. Allerdings finde ich, dass beides da sein sollte. Sprich eine gute Wassersäule >10.000 und verklebte/verschweisste Nähte und verdeckte RVs.

Ich persönlich habe mir dieses Jahr neue Snowboardklammotten zugelegt. Beides Wassersäule von 20.000 (Hose und Jacke) ALLE Nähte verklebt/verschweisst, RVs verdeckt. Ich habe erst meine Kaufentscheidung relativ lange in Frage gestellt, da 400 Euro für max. eine Woche im Jahr schon Recht viel sind. ABER nach dem Urlaub war mir klar, dass es jeden verfluchten Cent Wert war!!! 

Denn während ich das Jahr zuvor zum Ende des Tages hin immer relativ verschwitzt war und um am Ars... sich die Nässe langsam gesammelt hatte, war ich dieses Jahr nahezu vollkommen trocken. Und das habe ich bis dato wirklich sehr unterschätzt, da ich es schlicht und einfach nicht gekannt hatte, dass man auch trocken den Tag bleiben kann. Und da habe ich gemerkt, dass Wintersport im "Trockenen" wirklich viel, viel mehr Spass macht!!!

Deshalb, falls du nochmal an einem Produktinformationszettel mit der Wassersäule stehen bleibst, schau ruhig genauer hin. Aber, bei all den "super tollen Werten" darfst du eins nicht vergessen, dass deine Kleidung dem Bedarf und der Situation entsprechen muss! Soll heissen, was nützt mir eine Wassersäule von 20.000, wenn ich doch eh nie beim Regen fahren werde. 

Hoffe konnte bisschen helfen. 

Gruss

Everstyle

p.s. Geiles Bild Levty!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (17. Juli 2007)

Hi,
falls Du deine Jacke nur beim Biken tragen willst,sind 5000 absolut ausreichend. Bei entsprechend guter Verarbeitung sollte die Jacke auch auf längeren touren dicht sein. 
Um mal die Wassersäule ein bisschen zu relativieren, da ja oft gemeint wird, je höher desto boah. 

-Falls Du mal einen Trekkingrucksack trägst, können im Schulterbereich,dort wo die Gurte aufsitzen, 7000 oder etwas mehr erreicht werden,da ja auch der Rucksack Druck ausübt. Dann müsste man sich für eine höhere Wassersäule entscheiden. Fürs biken aber eher nicht notwendig.

Gerne wird die Wassersäule von den Herstellern als Werbemittel eingesetzt, es geht bis 40.000 mm! Aber schaue auch nach der "Atmungsaktivität" und den Belüftungsmöglichkeiten. Gerade bei Radjacken ein entscheidender Punkt. Da sollte was am Rücken oder Unterarmzips sein, sonst wirds oft kuschelig in der Jacke.

Gruß


----------

